
Exponential Economist Meets Finite Physicist (2012) - kbwt
https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/04/economist-meets-physicist/
======
ggm
Business cycles? Like..every ten years or so? Also economic growth is not
exactly scale free. We don't have aliens to sell more trucks to and it's
noticeable sales of horse buggies except to Amish famers have declined these
last 150 years.

I want to put Erlich/Simons out there too.and John McCarthy's rather pithy
take on recycling: future generations will thank us for providing convenient
land fill dumps of almost ready to use rare earth and complex hydrocarbons (i
don't agree but he said it in different times)

I don't think many economists believe in an infinite expanding universe of
money value.

Cycles man. Cycles.

